# Has it become a numbers game



## Daniel (22/11/16)

I've been out of the loop for some months now but I'm getting the destinct feeling that certain builds/juice/tanks are better than others? I'm a simpleton when it comes to vaping, I know my build I like on the Reo and the sorts. Now fast forward six months and holy cheeseballs on a rotating disk everything has changed. Certain builds for certain tanks vs juices and whatnot Oh my sack this vaping thing has become complicated.... 

Now for the community please share your juice/tank/build for the rest of us simpletons.....

To keep it organized : 

Wire (plus wraps please) : 
Juice : 
Resistance : 
RTA/RDTA/RDA(BF) :
Mod :
Wattage (if regulated) :

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (22/11/16)

@Daniel

*Evod1 *- 7W - stock 1.8ohm coil - for fruity menthols in the morning - 18mg - Mouth to lung

*Reo/RM2 *- paracoil - 0.4 to 0.5 ohms - 29g Kanthal - for tobaccoes 18mg - Mouth to lung

*Reo/OL16 *- dual 28g coils - about 0.5 ohms - 28g Kanthal - for fruity menthols 12mg - lung hit

*Subtank Mini *- 12.5W - single 28g coil - 1.2 ohms - fruity menthols 12mg - restricted lung hit

*Lemo1 *- 11.5W - single 28g coil - 1.2 ohms - strawberry menthol 12mg - restricted lung hit

*Serpent Mini 25 *- 30W - single 24g NI80 - about 0.6 ohms - several juices - around 6-9mg - lung hit

Those are my most used workhorse devices the past few months. The rest are for experimental and Scientific purposes

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (22/11/16)

Daniel said:


> I've been out of the loop for some months now but I'm getting the destinct feeling that certain builds/juice/tanks are better than others? I'm a simpleton when it comes to vaping, I know my build I like on the Reo and the sorts. Now fast forward six months and holy cheeseballs on a rotating disk everything has changed. Certain builds for certain tanks vs juices and whatnot Oh my sack this vaping thing has become complicated....
> 
> Now for the community please share your juice/tank/build for the rest of us simpletons.....
> 
> ...



I gather this post might come off as a little sarcastic, but if I can be totally honest:

Wire (plus wraps please) : Whatever
Juice : Whatever
Resistance : Whatever
RTA/RDTA/RDA(BF) : Whatever
Mod : Whatever
Wattage (if regulated) : Whatever

I think it comes down too these days everything just really seems to work well. Not like back in the day when you had to fiddle with everything to the point of frustration. While I can understand that it looks more complicated with the way things get dressed up as, it's same girl, in a different dress.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## foGGyrEader (22/11/16)

@Daniel 

Wire (plus wraps please) :Getting there soon ...
Juice :Vapour Mountain Polar Mint 18mg
Resistance :0.18 omh Eleaf ECL Coil SS
RTA/RDTA/RDA(BF) : Melo 2
Mod : Smok Alien
Wattage (if regulated) : 60 Watts


----------



## Johan9779 (22/11/16)

Daniel said:


> I've been out of the loop for some months now but I'm getting the destinct feeling that certain builds/juice/tanks are better than others? I'm a simpleton when it comes to vaping, I know my build I like on the Reo and the sorts. Now fast forward six months and holy cheeseballs on a rotating disk everything has changed. Certain builds for certain tanks vs juices and whatnot Oh my sack this vaping thing has become complicated....
> 
> Now for the community please share your juice/tank/build for the rest of us simpletons.....



For me, it's like the boerie on the fork you have just stolen from the end of the ring from the braai. A little raw, but the best of the wors anybody is going to have on an el cheapo box braai with no name brand charcoal. Your neighbour is cooking a beer can free range chicken on his R3000 weber with a glass of Chardonnay. I'm sure that chicken will be good, but I'd rather steal wors of the braai with a black label. My expensive mod with double fused hand made claptons does not taste that much better than my silly little baby beast on my little single cell pico. Oh sure, I can blow clouds that will have the neighbors phone the cops. The mod is just a battery. The unsexy, common tank is like stealing that piece of wors. It's a little undercooked, but because the moment is perfect, the best vape you can have at that moment.

My Minikin V2? It's just epeen, the designer braai tongs. No better than the old Rolo. But maybe that's because I vape my own wild homebrew juice, messes with my mind.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Daniel (22/11/16)

Johan9779 said:


> For me, it's like the boerie on the fork you have just stolen from the end of the ring from the braai. A little raw, but the best of the wors anybody is going to have on an el cheapo box braai with no name brand charcoal. Your neighbour is cooking a beer can free range chicken on his R3000 weber with a glass of Chardonnay. I'm sure that chicken will be good, but I'd rather steal wors of the braai with a black label. My expensive mod with double fused hand made claptons does not taste that much better than my silly little baby beast on my little single cell pico. Oh sure, I can blow clouds that will have the neighbors phone the cops. The mod is just a battery. The unsexy, common tank is like stealing that piece of wors. It's a little undercooked, but because the moment is perfect, the best vape you can have at that moment.
> 
> My Minikin V2? It's just epeen, the designer braai tongs. No better than the old Rolo. But maybe that's because I vape my own wild homebrew juice, messes with my mind.


And that's why we love this hobby....


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (22/11/16)

Daniel said:


> I've been out of the loop for some months now but I'm getting the destinct feeling that certain builds/juice/tanks are better than others? I'm a simpleton when it comes to vaping, I know my build I like on the Reo and the sorts. Now fast forward six months and holy cheeseballs on a rotating disk everything has changed. Certain builds for certain tanks vs juices and whatnot Oh my sack this vaping thing has become complicated....
> 
> Now for the community please share your juice/tank/build for the rest of us simpletons.....
> 
> ...



Yes bud, its an experience every day

Nichrome 24g at 3.5 and 6 wraps
RTA limitless xl at 0.22 ohms
My own juice
Fuchai 213
75 Watts

This is my basic day to day use


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/16)

Wire (plus wraps please) : Ni 80 24g 7 wraps
Juice : XXX
Resistance : 0.5
RTA/RDTA/RDA(BF) : Serpent Min 25
Mod : Athena Prime DNA75
Wattage (if regulated) : 30 watts


----------



## Johan9779 (22/11/16)

Ok, I submit. You did ask for advice. But if you knew me better, you would hesitate. My ex wife kept on insisting that I'm not reliable to her attorney. 

45 Watts, duel 8 wraps 3mm Ni80 24 guage on an ejoy dripper. Two Samsung INR 25R in a minikin. Bacon wicking really smoothly. My homebrew juice is 65/35 Vg to PG. 6mg Nic. The minikin is set to power mode for quick ramp up, I like a strong initial hit. I have two strippers giving me shoulder massages while I'm deciding if I'll take the ferrari or the porche to my polo club,maybe I should uber. It's getting late after all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst (22/11/16)

Wire (plus wraps please) : Kanthal A1 26GA @ 8 wraps with ID of 2mm
Juice : Sirvape - Marula Fruit
Resistance : 0.91Ohm's
RTA/RDTA/RDA(BF) : Serpent Mini 22mm RTA
Mod : Pico Mega
Wattage (if regulated) : 21 - 23 watts
Direct to lung hits

And this is a nice cool vape and lots vape - not enough to be called a cloud but worth the taste

Reactions: Like 1


----------

